# Wearing a fursuit with glasses



## Akai-Panda (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is already a thread on this or not but I was wondering if any of you had any ideas/methods on how to make a fursuit head so that you can still be able to wear glasses.  

My vision is horrible so I really want to be able to wear my glasses when I wear the fursuit. The thing is, I also want a moving jaw.  I have tried researching methods but I am still clueless on a set method, partially because I have never made a fursuit before! u.u

So my question to you all is, is there any way to make a fur head large enough to wear glasses with and still be able to have a functioning mouth?

Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated. :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 11, 2011)

best is to make the fursuit head with your glasses on. you could make a duck tape dummy of your head (sticky side out) then once you have gone all over your head be sure to put more down to cover the sticky side up by putting it sticky side down- wear sunglasses while you do it so you don't mess up your glasses with the adhesive. then take off the dummy and vola- you know how big your head is and the upside is you can use as a mannequin to build your head off of. you can stuff the duck tape dummy with a towel to keep its shape. if you want to use the plastic canvas method pm me and I will send you pictures on how to do it step by step. hope either scenario helps.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm no expert, I would think it'd be relatively simple to carve out an area inside the head for a pair of glasses. I too will have the same issue at hand when I go to make my suit. My solution however will be to build my spare pair of glasses directly into the head. I have a few vague ideas how to do it too, but nothing concrete enough to suggest right now


----------



## Jesie (Jan 12, 2011)

As a suiter who wears glasses, I can safely say I've never had this problem.

You could just get contacts you know.


PROBLEM. SOLVED.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have and old but not too old pair of eye glasses lying around you can scrap the lenses and attach them the the right place/eye area where you see out of. That's what I do.


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldn't see any problem making room in the mask for the glasses, it's just being able to slide the mask on and off.  The problem with attaching the glasses is that I have an astigmatism, so it would be hard to align the lens just right so that I can see out of them without interfering with the resin eyes.  Not to mention that I don't believe I have an extra pair I could work with.  I have considered contacts, trust me, I want them but I will most likely not be able to get them for a few more months.  By that time, I would have little to no time to work on the suit as my next classes would be starting up.  :c

I'm not the largest fan of plastic canvas and I'm not too sure the duct tape idea would work out very well. I mean, how would I be able to make a mold of my head without the tape constantly slipping?  I do appreciate the thought though.

I like this method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkWDBgITaU as I can make the head large enough to fit my glasses.  It would just be a matter of figuring out how to make the jaw move when it is farther away from the jaw.  Also considered balaclava style, and also using jaw hinges....somehow x.x

Oh, I'm not sure if I should have mentioned this earlier or not but I do  plan on ordering a taxidermy jaw set, which could weigh the jaw down.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> As a suiter who wears glasses, I can safely say I've never had this problem.
> 
> You could just get contacts you know.
> 
> ...


Not everyone can get contacts.

I have an astigmatism too severe to be able to wear them.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 12, 2011)

the duck tape method just involves wrapping your head like a mummy to get the ideal form fitting mannequin. Don't see how it could slip- though if you chose to make foam just make it thick enough to hollow out the inside to make room for your glasses. As for taking your head on and off? Try a method that either involves snaps or buttons. You could take the head off without worrying about messing up your glasses or what ever it is you are worried about messing up. On a side note you could have prescription goggles made.


----------



## Tuss (Jan 12, 2011)

I wear my glasses fine in any suit that's not too small. 
Don't wear a head that's too small and you'll be fine?

Or, you could do what my friend does and cut down the back of the head before furring, fur so one side overlaps a little (Or put a mane on) then attach velcro to either side, easy as heck to get on and off and not too hard to do.



> Not everyone can get contacts.



Agreed, even if I just don't want to wear them. Its not always a option for people.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 12, 2011)

xcliber said:


> Not everyone can get contacts.
> 
> I have an astigmatism too severe to be able to wear them.


 
What is this? The early 90's?

You think your the person with eyes so fucked up if it weren't for the fancy ultra-flat poly whatitcalled lenses that it would look like you were lookin' through a pop bottle bottom?
You know my eyes are just as fucked up. As is a good percent of the rest of the population who's forced to wear glasses.

They have contacts for us now and days you know. Made For Astigmatism. Long as you aint stareing directly at a high powered fan with a laser attached it it, They don't harm the wearer at all. Besides That, It's FOR THE DURATION OF WEARING THE COSTUME, Not like you'll be wearing the fucking things for the rest of your damn life. So suck it up and get your poor lazy ass some contacts or don't wear something tight fitting over your face and stop yer bitchin'.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> What is this? The early 90's?
> 
> You think your the person with eyes so fucked up if it weren't for the fancy ultra-flat poly whatitcalled lenses that it would look like you were lookin' through a pop bottle bottom?
> You know my eyes are just as fucked up. As is a good percent of the rest of the population who's forced to wear glasses.
> ...


 
What the hell Jesie....tone down the rudeness.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't! Deo's gone and I have to be rude for her.

My point still stands however.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I can't! Deo's gone and I have to be rude for her.
> 
> My point still stands however.



Why do you think she's one again missing in action on FAF? Might try to learn from that Jesie.

Please try to bottle up your Gatorage for more appropriate times. Snapping at people like this is not acceptable. That said, some people do actually have eyes so bad that they can't wear contacts. It doesn't matter which eye doctor they go to, they get the same response. It's cheaper to just make a head bigger to accommodate glasses then to get and then fill a contact prescription.....at least if you don't have insurance.


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay, I did a little more researching and I think I might want to try sugarpoultry's method.  Casting resin would be a lot more expensive but I think it would be much simpler than trying to figure out a different method.  Not to mention I can reuse the mold for other projects.  I did ask on her intake of the glasses issue because her masks are one size fits all.  I have yet to hear from her.

I am still considering all of the other responses. I do like the idea of cutting away some of the back as it is similar to sugarpoultry's way. Think it would be easier to slide in from the back.  For the duct tape thing, guess I was thinking that it would be a little hard to wrap the tape around without it moving. Although I guess it wouldn't be as much of a problem if it were snug and you had help.

o.o I did not realize that some people are unable to wear contacts.  I did know that they made some for people with the stigma so that they go back every time you blink but I did not know there was too bad for contacts.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 12, 2011)

Trp,Trp,Trp. By now you should know that when one of us falls the other has to pull doubles.

Also, someone screwed around with my lawn shit today so I'm still upset about that. 


Not directed at the OP, she never said she couldn't wear contacts, But at xcliber and the other one who said that folks with shitty eyes can't wear contacts, OH BOY, DO I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY TO YOU.
What do you think they make contacts for? Fashion? If you didn't have fucked up eyes, Your dumb ass wouldn't need contacts now would you? 
Those fancy Astigmatism contacts have been around AT LEST FIVE YEAR that I know of, IF NOT LONGER. And don't tell me they don't because me, my sister, AND my father all wear contacts and each and every one of use have 'pert near the most crap-tastic eyes one person could have short of being blind.


Contacts can only not be worn by people who have problems with touching their own eyes or have severe medical problems, like maybe Missing A Eye, that makes it so contacts would be uesless to them.. Short of that, Eveeybody can have contacts.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Trp,Trp,Trp. By now you should know that when one of us falls the other has to pull doubles.
> 
> Also, someone screwed around with my lawn shit today so I'm still upset about that.
> 
> ...


 
When one of you falls, the others should kind of take the hint?

That said I understand you are a little upset. Sorry to hear about your birdies. Yanno though I have to go up to my college campus to get them to put my classes on hold because the dipshits in charge once again have the information sitting to process my loan and being lazy slackers. If they would act on the info they already have, I wouldn't have had my classes dropped. But of course they are all lazy fuckers, so I've got to go up and remind them to do their job. Doesn't mean I take it out on the user-base here though.

That aside some people are not fully aware of the options out there. Then again some people are but cannot really justify putting in for the cost of contacts. Some people can't use them. You can inform people that there are options without opening your bottle of Gatorage. I'm just sayen.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 12, 2011)

xcliber said:


> Not everyone can get contacts.
> 
> I have an astigmatism too severe to be able to wear them.


 
Did your doctor tell this to you? I know plenty of people who wear contacts and have astigmatism.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Trp,Trp,Trp. By now you should know that when one of us falls the other has to pull doubles.
> 
> Also, someone screwed around with my lawn shit today so I'm still upset about that.
> 
> ...



lolumad?

You are right. I did not know that they made contacts for people with astigmatism. I didn't know because I simply don't care. I would prefer glasses over contacts whether they are an option or not. Besides, it's still cheaper to just build a fursuit head with glasses in mind than it is to get contacts.

Your point in relation to this thread is moot.


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually, I'm not as young as I appear.  I am actually 18 ;3 and I don't pay for my glasses.  I was offered contacts years ago but I was too afraid to get them.  I really want them now because they are so much less of a hassle and work better for things like this.  Not to mention, I always thought that contacts would be cheaper because you are not paying for the frames.  

I only want to use this method until I am able to make a trip to go get some contacts.  So until then, I need a method to wear glasses under a fursuit.


----------



## Karimah (Jan 13, 2011)

If you use the balaclava method you can cut a slit up the back of the fur and install an invisible zipper, which makes it so that you can easily slide the head on and off. I wear glasses too and this is the method that I'm using. I would also recommend cutting out small ruts in the inside of the foam at the front of the face that your glasses will touch, this would relieve any potential pressure from the sides of your head and make for an easy fit. I don't know exactly what method you're planning on using for the movable jaw, but once again with the balaclava method if you should use elastic you would not have to change the placement of the elastic or the jaw, it would simply work over top of your glasses.

Glasses are not that large (although they may seem it when you're getting ready to build a suit) and if you make the whole thing out of foam you should actually just be able to slide it on and off without having to worry about much. If you make ruts on the side the glasses will "pop" into place.

On a random note, make sure that no matter what method you use your mask has good ventilation, if you're puffing a ton of warm air into your suit your glasses will fog up, rendering you a bit blind.


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 13, 2011)

Where were you ages ago?! That actually does sound like a good method.  I'm not exactly sure I would want to cut up my glasses as it would look a little dorky out in public. 

On another note, I did hear back from sugarpoultry and I quote "Well with my masks you can fit glasses in there, as long as they aren't  too bulky. I don't know how else except to make them with plenty of room  around the eyes haha. If you needed more jaw function because of it,  glue in foam reinforcement around the jaw area for your chin to rest  against."  For this method, all I would have to do is make a mold of my face and this follow her and Qarrezel's tutorial on how to cast the resin.  It is going to be a hell of a lot more expensive(and dangerous) but you have to put in mind that the mask is going to be lighter, more sturdy, and last longer than foam.

I did keep the ventilation part in the back of my mind and I just.won't.breathe. XDDD Nah, I considered a fan but I'm not sure if I want to spend more than what it's already going to cost.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2011)

Jesie said:


> GATOR RAGE


 


xcliber said:


> Stuff


 
Keep it civil or I'll get involved, and no one wants to entice the RAEG of the librarian.


OP: You may want to find an old pair of glasses with the same perscription of your current ones and lightly glue them where the eye vision/tearducts will be without contstriction to your own vision.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 13, 2011)

I can understand removing mine and X's posts for bickering, but why did you remove the OP's post?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I can understand removing mine and X's posts for bickering, but why did you remove the OP's post?


 
That one was referring to you and the other's bickering post. I forgot to soft delete that one as a group. :/


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

Thankfully though I'm myopic, I can manage a while without my glasses, even in suit. (The only issue I've had is the lenses on the suit fogging up, but to be fair the lenses were a terrible idea on that suit anyway). 
The guy who made the suit was able to easily wear his glasses in the suit thanks to the zipper on the back of the head. However, his glasses got fogged up quickly. I'm not sure how to rectify that other than adding a fan (or not having stupid plastic lenses over the stupid eyes stupidly)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> Thankfully though I'm myopic, I can manage a while without my glasses, even in suit. (The only issue I've had is the lenses on the suit fogging up, but to be fair the lenses were a terrible idea on that suit anyway).
> The guy who made the suit was able to easily wear his glasses in the suit thanks to the zipper on the back of the head. However, his glasses got fogged up quickly. I'm not sure how to rectify that other than adding a fan (or not having stupid plastic lenses over the stupid eyes stupidly)


 
There's always defogger spray or using techniques that swimmers use to prevent fogging of their goggles.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's always defogger spray or using techniques that swimmers use to prevent fogging of their goggles.


 The problem was that the head was VERY enclosed, got very hot and foggy quickly. If their had been an outlet (the mouth was barely open enough for that) then it would've been fine, methinks


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you ever considered strategically placed vents? That may work with some research


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Have you ever considered strategically placed vents? That may work with some research


 Hm, not sure how that would work. I can't find the guy who made the suit I wore though.
(Well, the head. The bodysuit was by someone else.)


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I was studying the way that termite mounds convey airflow, and it seems like a plausible solution in theory. The termites build their mounds with one entryway higher than the other, with one large tunnel going through the center and literally thousands of smaller tunnels branching off to their respective areas. This allows the nest to be up to 20 degrees cooler than the surrounding environment. What I'm thinking is, if you were to put several *small* vents at the "crown" of the head, and have them lead past the eyes and through the nose, this should create airflow and keep humidity, and consequently heat, down to a comfortable level.


----------



## wolfzuit (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, maybe you can wear your glasses when you're measuring the size of the head...(avaliable when you use foam(well not only foam, perhaps..) make it a little bigger so it can fit your head with your glasses worn.  Well I've never tried it before though... it's only a suggestion lol..


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, how about a cheap, industrial strength anti-fog agent?

Cat Crap Anti-Fog

that's the name of the stuff! Seriously! And it does work.

Just sayin' . . .


----------



## Kax BloodWolf (Jan 15, 2011)

wolfzuit said:


> Well, maybe you can wear your glasses when you're measuring the size of the head...(avaliable when you use foam(well not only foam, perhaps..) make it a little bigger so it can fit your head with your glasses worn. Well I've never tried it before though... it's only a suggestion lol..



I thought of that too and plan on having that done for my fursuit head


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 15, 2011)

Awwwww, my post was too great that it had to be censored.  Not really sure I would want to put something by the name of "Cat Crap" on my glasses.  Still think the resin mold method is the easiest, therefore I am sticking to it.


----------



## Glenn Turner (Aug 11, 2019)

Jesie said:


> Trp,Trp,Trp. By now you should know that when one of us falls the other has to pull doubles.
> 
> Also, someone screwed around with my lawn shit today so I'm still upset about that.
> 
> ...




Just FYI, I have something called blepharitis on my eyelids. It's an inflammation of the edges of my lids that results in gunk being excreted from my lids. That gunk dries into crusty bits that get tangled in my eyelashes. This happens to everyone as they sleep. It's why you get those dry crusty bits in your lashes overnight. It's how your eyes clean themselves and stay healthy. However, because of the blepharitis, this is something that happens at other times during the day for me, and I can't control it. I am not the only person with this problem, and because of the inflammation and irritation on my lids, it is actually almost physically impossible to wear contacts. It is grossly uncomfortable, and can actually result in infection.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 11, 2019)

Maybe try contact lences or just wear your glasses before you put your suit on,


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 11, 2019)

I made a head that turned out tighter than I'd intended and wouldn't fit with my glasses on, so I took an old pair of broken glasses, removed the earpieces, and sewed them into the head. Not sure if it was the best solution but it did the job


----------



## Keefur (Aug 12, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I made a head that turned out tighter than I'd intended and wouldn't fit with my glasses on, so I took an old pair of broken glasses, removed the earpieces, and sewed them into the head. Not sure if it was the best solution but it did the job


If your head fits too close to your face, you could always take some pieces of fun foam and put it on where it touches your forehead to push the suit head away from your face further.


----------

